# Info par produktiem >  Breadboardu atšķirības

## serioussam909

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...2-80&toc=20550
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...7-04&toc=20550
Kāds var pateikt kas tam vienam breadboardam labāks - ja maksā ~17x vairāk?  ::

----------


## Slowmo

3M ir vairāk kā 2x reizes lielāka, tāpēc nav īsti korekti salīdzināt, bet nu lielā mērā tā lielā cena ir par "3M" uzrakstu. Kvalitatīvāka droši vien būs, bet nu ne gluži X-padsmit reizes.

----------


## serioussam909

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...item=48-427-95
mjā - ar šito būtu bijis korektāk salīdzināt, bet vienalga - 10x :O

----------


## juris90

> https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/init.do?item=48-427-95
> mjā - ar šito būtu bijis korektāk salīdzināt, bet vienalga - 10x :O


 ko tur lidzinat šo https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/init.do?item=48-427-04&toc=20550 aar tavejo, loģiski ja conection pointu vairak lidz ar to ari dargaka.
par 3M viennozimigi varbūt kaut kada labaka kvalitate un protams cena par Brendu, varbut tam 3M dzeltenie kontakti ir.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20...rd%20Acces.pdf
Par dzeltenajiem kontaktiem ne vārda. Tad jau drīzāk nav.

Bet ir viens pluss (nu vismaz datu lapā tā ir rakstīts)
*3M jumper wires are included

----------

